# 400W HPS Flounder Light Setup FS



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

It's been almost 2 years since I proudly posted pics of my 400W HPS flounder light setup:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/hps-lights-sorry-150w-vs-400w-124159/index2/#post982142

Sadly, we'll be moving out of the area and I've sold the boat, but the new owner doesn't want the lights. So I cut off the cup mounts and the whole system is for sale if anyone is interested. I have about $750 in it, but I'll sell the lights and mounts and some spare bulbs for $400 obo. Yamaha generator not included.

Also have a Humminbird 998c, Motorguide Tour 24V 82lb foot control trolling motor and some allthread gigs for sale from the same boat.

Eric.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG, where were you two weeks ago! Are you selling the genny? What kind of gigs are they? Pics? I may be interested in the gigs. I am even tempted to buy the lights, but it's probably good you are 2 hours away.


----------



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, been swamped at work this week.

All the other gear has sold, but the flounder lights are still available. If someone wants just the lights and doesn't want the custom mounts I'd sell all three lights and the extra bulbs for $250. New cost would be about $120 each plus shipping, plus the electrical cords and extra bulbs (about $400+). They were only used 3 times for a few hours each time. The lights have "start capacitors" and a Honda or Yamaha 2000W generator will start all three simultaneously without any problems.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

if you were closer, id pick em off your hands for spares. GLWS.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Metal Please PM me,Thanks


----------



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had a few people ask for pics of the lights when they were on the boat.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you send me your number? I am very interested. my number is 251-979-5437


----------



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

Updating this post because I'm moving away and still haven't sold the flounder lights. If anyone wants them, the price is $250, but I need them gone by next Tuesday November 4th. Let me know.


----------



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

I forgot, I also have some gigs for sale, literally used only once. These are both all-thread gigs made by choppedliver over on Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. One is a 3-prong stainless on a cheap aluminum pool-cleaner handle (foam filled). The other is a 4-prong titanium on an aluminum Skinny Water pole. $25 for the stainless 3-prong and $100 for the 4-prong titanium.


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*lites*

im interested in the lights ....call me 850-902-2911

thanks charlie


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

you have a PM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flounder pounder 67 said:


> im interested in the lights ....call me 850-902-2911
> 
> thanks charlie


Ifin you decide to get the lights, let me know and I may get ya to pick up the gigs fer me!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*ights*

well if you still have the lights im interested in them .
call me I live in Crestview ,FL
850-902-2911


----------



## metallurgynerd (Jul 7, 2012)

The lights and gigs are sold. Thank you to Doug and all the others that expressed interest.

Eric.


----------



## Wild West (Nov 11, 2014)

*400w HPS lights*

Are these lights still available ? If so, please call West @ 850-916-0092. Thanks


----------



## CBMIRO (Apr 21, 2016)

*Contact regarding the aluminum flounder rig*

Hey I know this is an old post but trying to get up with you. Contact me 251 513 0409, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

I love that boat wish I could find one like that.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

metallurgynerd said:


> The lights and gigs are sold. Thank you to Doug and all the others that expressed interest.
> 
> Eric.


 
I think Metal left the building, according to his profile this was his last post on this forum.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

DoonGoon......You have mail


----------

